# Ich gehe in den Supermarkt



## Merlinbuster (16 Mai 2008)

Heute war ich im Supermarkt. Wie ich da so mit dem Einkaufskarren durch die Gänge brause fällt mir eine große Palette mit Klopapier ins Auge. „ 10 Rollen dreilagiges Klopapier + 2 Rollen GRATIS“ stand auf dem Schild. Ich habe mir so ein Paket quer auf den Einkaufskarren gelegt und bin ein Stück weite zu so einem Kerl hin der dabei war die Regale aufzufüllen. Ich wünschte ihm einen guten Tag und ob er mir mal mit seinem scharfem Teppichmesser die Folie aufschneiden könne damit ich mir die 2 Gratisrollen nehmen könne. 
Das Gesicht von ihm war einfach göttlich! 
Sie müssen die Packung kaufen wenn sie die 2 rollen Gratis haben wollen : sagte er nach ein wenig Grübeln.
Ich sagte das ich das Klopapier nicht kaufen wolle sondern nur die 2 versprochenen Rollen gratis haben möchte, denn wenn ich es kaufe ist es ja nicht mehr gratis!
Langsam wurde der Kerl nervös denn ich strengte mich schwer an so zu tun als wenn es mein voller Ernst wäre. 
Ich hätte das mit dem Schild falsch verstanden meinte er und wollte mir erklären das die Rollen zur Packung gehören aber ich unterbrach ihn mit den Worten „ Ihr wollt die Gratisrollen bestimmt selber behalten, weil ihr sie uns nicht gönnt“ „ Nach Feierabend macht ihr selber alle Packungen offen und nehmt euch unser Klopapier“ 
Eine ältere Dame kam mit ihrem Wägelchen auf uns zu und schaute sehr erstaunt weil ich meine Stimme ein wenig erhoben hatte. Ich schaute die Oma an und sagte „ ist doch wahr, da muss man sich doch mal aufregen, die haben hier für jeden 2 Rollen Klopapier gratis und geben nix raus weil sie das selber behalten wollen“ Die Oma schaute erstaunt und sagte das sie dann auch gern 2 Rollen davon haben wolle weil sie ja nur eine kleine Rente bekommen würde und sparen müsse.
Noch eine Dame kam hinzu und die Oma sagte zu ihr ob sie schon gehört habe das die Angestellten das Gratis Klopapier für sich selber behalten wollen.
Der Auspacker war dem Wahnsinn nahe und meinte ihm würde das zuviel und er würde jetzt den Geschäftsführer holen und der würde das dann klären. Schnellen Schrittes verschwand er und ich sagte zu den beiden Damen das ich eben noch Dosenmilch holen müsse und dann ein ernstes Wort mit dem Geschäftsführer reden würde. Ruchzuck bin ich zur Kasse gebollert und habe alles blitzschnell an der Kasse bezahlt und nix wie raus aus dem Laden.
Auf dem Parkplatz haben mich nicht wenige sehr erstaunt angesehen weil ich vor Lachen kaum den Einkaufswagen schieben konnte!
Morgen geh ich wieder einkaufen!


----------



## Katzun (16 Mai 2008)

hehe, kann mir das richtig bildlich vorstellen....LOL

schönes ding :thx:


----------

